# Japanator's Top 50 anime of the Decade.



## Cermage (Dec 31, 2009)

Well japanator is slowly releasing their top 50 anime of the past decade. right now they've got 50 -> 21 covered. I'm finding the list fairly agreeable so far. 

#50: Cromartie High School 
#49: Ah! My Goddess
#48: Spice and Wolf
#47: Big Windup
#46: Baccano
#45: Clannad
#44: Naruto
#43: Death Note
#42: Mushishi
#41: Black Lagoon 
#40: The Girl who lept through time
#39: Bakemonogatari
#38: Darker Than Black
#37: Gundam Seed
#36: Rahxephon
#35: Romeo x Juliet
#34: Ouran Highschool Host club
#33: Kannagi
#32: Moyashimon
#31: Speed Grapher
#30: Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence
#29: Love Hina
#28: Metropolis
#27: Xam'd of the lost Memories
#26: Monster 
#25: Dennou Coil
#24: BECK: Mongolion Chopsquad
#23: Rebuild of Evangelion
#22: Eden of the East
#21: Code Geass
#20: Lucky Star
#19: Gankutsuou: The Count of Monte Cristo
#18: Full Metal Alchemist
#17: Toradora
#16: Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
#15: School Rumble
#14: Gunslinger Girl
#13: Kimi ni Todoke
#12: Nodame Cantible 
#11: Genshiken
#10: Honey And Clover
#9: The works of Satoshi kon 
#8: Ghost in the Shell: Stand alone Complex
#7: The works of Hayao Miyazaki 
#6: Macross Frontier
#5: The Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi 
#4: Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
#3: The Works of Makoto Shinkai
#2: Azumanga Daioh
#1: FLCL

50 -> 41: here
40 -> 31: here
30 -> 21: here
20 -> 11: here

though im fairly surprised by the fact that there is no ghibli stuff there.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't really think that Ghibli stuff should be in there since the bulk of all these (If not all?) are series' where as the Ghibli stuff are more over feature films.

Also japanese animes.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 31, 2009)

Wheres the top 20?

EDIT: Oh didn't realize they weren't out yet.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 31, 2009)

Really surprised there is no Studio Ghibli.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 31, 2009)

Surprised a few others haven't made that list. Unless they're in the top 20.


----------



## Jaems (Dec 31, 2009)

The list is quite ridiculous so far.
Why are they including both films and series?


----------



## Shakraka (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Cermage (Dec 31, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Oh god, this list. The guy who made it never watched most of this and just listened to other people. Fucking troll list man.


the list was voted on by the staff of japanator.


----------



## Jaems (Dec 31, 2009)

The list doesn't make any sense in the first place. Why are they comparing films to TV series?


----------



## Shakraka (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 31, 2009)

The list is only coming from someone's opinion, I'm surprised Naruto isn't in the Top 20 due to the countless games and cosplay costumes they have out there. Death Note should be higher than that =/ I know Spirited Away is on the top 10, I bet you!


----------



## Sefi (Dec 31, 2009)

Glad to see Monster on there, I'm in the middle of that anime right now and loving it.  I tend to delve through lists such as this and anime thread recommendations to find new anime, so I'm sure I'll check something out from this list that I haven't seen eventually.


----------



## Tsukyndale (Dec 31, 2009)

Why is Baccano! so low?
Why is BECK so high?!

This list is just... So wrong ;_;

As for movies being on this list, I don't really see a problem... :/


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmm
Heard of most of them.
Have a few of them to watch.
Seen none of them all the way through and do not feel bad about such a thing.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 31, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Oh god, this list. The guy who made it never watched most of this and just listened to other people. Fucking troll list man.
> 
> I'm willing to bet right now Bleach or some other shitty shounen will be in the top 10 or so.
> 
> ...


some moe anime like K-ON will probably get first

haruhi will probably be in top 10 also...


----------



## Raika (Dec 31, 2009)

Can anyone guess what #1 will be?


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 31, 2009)

TTGL? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't really know that many anime of this decade.


----------



## xDarkAngelx (Dec 31, 2009)

Agreeable, but no FullMetal Alchemist yet?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 31, 2009)

Baccano! is worse than Naruto, Code Gayass, Bleach (Hur dur) and ClanAIDS? 

What the fuck. There is no other show with as classy music, superb settings, original characters, and plot than Baccano! Nothing comes close to it. Sure, the animation needed a bit of work at times, but this is too much.


I can clearly see it now. Number 5 will be TTGL, number 4 will be ClanAIDS: after story,  number 3 will be Haruhi, number 2 will be K-on!, and number one will be Raki Suta.  Then, pretty much everyone on the internet besides those Elevens who have shitty taste in animu, will rage over how the top 4 is all made from KyoAni.


----------



## Shakraka (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 1, 2010)

Wait....no To Aru Majutsu no Index or Railgun?
What about Full Metal Panic?  Gundam 00, Zero no Tsukaima?
TTGL has to be there somewhere.

Aw.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 1, 2010)

what the hell is japanator anyway?.. all i saw was that disturbing photoshop of a yaoi picture.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 1, 2010)

jesus, sure is butthurt in this thread over moe shows making it into the list. the "moeshit" crowd is as bad as its fans. 

as for the 20-11, i'm pretty surprised toradora, lucky star and school rumble made it on the list in the first place, let alone 20-11. very surprised at kimi ni todoke, seeing as it just aired this season.


----------



## Raika (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope Gundam 00 gets in, it was awesome.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 1, 2010)

I see Bleach isn't up there yet...goddamn its so freakin overrated!! I want Inukami to on there if possible.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> I hope Gundam 00 gets in, it was awesome.



Hell yeah!


----------



## outgum (Jan 1, 2010)

Poooooooooooooooooookemon!
Will HAVE to be there, i mean, come on!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 1, 2010)

What the hell, Lucky Star is not only #20, it's also beating Code Geass? And no Higurashi yet? Good to see Zetsubou on there. And while Toradora was good it was too cliched to be that high up.


----------



## stivsama (Jan 1, 2010)

#1 = Welcome to the NHK. Believe it.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 1, 2010)

stivsama said:
			
		

> #1 = Welcome to the NHK. Believe it.


They left out too much of the story in the anime adoptation. I'll be disappointed though if it doesn't make the top ten at least.


----------



## soulfire (Jan 1, 2010)

ONE PIECE will be in the top 20 i hope

i am sure


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## BoxShot (Jan 1, 2010)

Heh I chuckled.


----------



## junker_man32 (Jan 1, 2010)

dragonball z and possibly dragonball, not gt though, gt was so miserable and stupid, goku turning to a kid again?? no, just no!


----------



## X D D X (Jan 1, 2010)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> dragonball z and possibly dragonball, not gt though, gt was so miserable and stupid, goku turning to a kid again?? no, just no!


The Dragonball series finished airing in Japan in around 1996 so it won't make the list.

I'm really surprised about Beck being so high but it kinda deserves it imo. I'm expecting to see Bleach and Initial D in the top 20.

Edit: I completely forgot about FMA, That will definately be in the top 5.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 1, 2010)

Naruto Shippuden might make it, and Dragonball Kai is airing in japan so i might make it.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 1, 2010)

X D D X said:
			
		

> junker_man32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FMA is #18


----------



## X D D X (Jan 1, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> X D D X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops lol, I meant to write Brotherhood. I'm sure they'll count as 2 different series as they are very different. It's also way better than FMA


----------



## Cermage (Jan 1, 2010)

i'm fairly sure one of the staff said remakes/sequels aren't counted in the top 50 in one of the comments. so it rules out brotherhood and dbkai. 

as for one piece, i wouldnt be surprised if it got #8 or something. its only japan's favourite series.


----------



## Jaems (Jan 2, 2010)

Tsukyndale said:
			
		

> As for movies being on this list, I don't really see a problem... :/


The problem is it doesn't make any sense to compare a 50+ episode television series, to a 90 minute film.

I mean, how logical would it be to say "The Office is much better than Saving Private Ryan"?


----------



## jesterscourt (Jan 2, 2010)

Death Note should be in top 3.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 2, 2010)

FMA, Bleach, Haruhi and the others are too overrated.

Gundam 00 and One Piece should be there.  Somewhere in the top 5 or at least top 10.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm plesantly surprised to see Honey and Clover so high on the list. I haven't seen most of the stuff on this list so I can't tell if it deserves the position next to the rest or not, but that series was really moving. It was just so true, it had me in tears at various points


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Poooooooooooooooooookemon!
> Will HAVE to be there, i mean, come on!



I'm sorry, but Pokemon can hardly be taken as a serious anime. It's very driven to marketing in the west, which it did quite successfully (I even watched it when I was a kid). While I hate overly Japanese influence in things as much as the next stereotypical American, I have to say if it was marketed towards the west it would be worse a lot of the time. Japan anime marketed in Japan usually can be a little edgier and doesn't always have to be a kids thing.

Now I have to go watch Darker Than Black. I know it's not super popular but I'd like it on the list. It's a little corny at times but I do love the storyline and the Heroes-like attributes (such as superpowers in a normal world and stuff like that).


----------



## Cermage (Jan 2, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> I'm plesantly surprised to see Honey and Clover so high on the list. I haven't seen most of the stuff on this list so I can't tell if it deserves the position next to the rest or not, but that series was really moving. It was just so true, it had me in tears at various points



yeah, h&c was a nice surprise at #10. 

im okay with flcl being #1.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, as someone has already noticed, #10 to #1 is out:
http://www.japanator.com/japanator-s-top-5...o-1-12913.phtml

#10: Honey and Clover
#9: The Works of Satoshi Kon
#8: Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex
#7: The Works of Hayao Miyazaki
#6: Macross Frontier
#5: The Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi
#4: Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann
#3: The Works of Makoto Shinkai
#2: Azumanga Daioh
#1: FLCL

I'm really pleased to see TTGL so high in the list. Is really exceptional. Also FLCL first? YEAH!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 2, 2010)

All right, someone point me to anime website that shows Tengen Toppa Gurren_Lagann and Honey and Clover. NAO!!!

Also I'm glad there's no Bleach in the ranks.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

Bakemonogatari needs to be on the list. And Eden of the East needs to be higher as well.


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 2, 2010)

Bakemonogatari is rank 39


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Bakemonogatari is rank 39



Whoops. Needs to be higher then.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 2, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> All right, someone point me to anime website that shows Tengen Toppa Gurren_Lagann and Honey and Clover. NAO!!!
> 
> Also I'm glad there's no Bleach in the ranks.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 2, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Everything else, surprisingly, looks pretty reasonable. Except maybe Azumanga Daioh, but I've never seen it.



azudaioh is pretty much lucky star's predecessor, though by far no where near as much intended moe, otaku references and a larger focus on school life. its by the same mangaka who writes yotsuba?! very much worth a watch if you're into school life things.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

Kadushy said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reported!


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 2, 2010)

Spoiler






			
				Hatsu said:
			
		

> Kadushy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh god. [email protected]


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

Kadushy said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That site is warez. Remove the link.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 2, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Kadushy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy now?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

Kadushy said:
			
		

> Happy now?



Well, you'll be, because you might not get a warn.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 2, 2010)

i dont even know what's 10, 9 and 1...

what the hell bleach?!


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 2, 2010)

lol @ fake #1
I did predict that >_>

wtf @ no cowboy bebop and FMP

and #2 Azumanga Daioh???
fafdsfdafadfdfsf



			
				.Radiant said:
			
		

> i'm pretty surprised toradora, lucky star and* school rumble* made it on the list in the first place, let alone 20-11


the show is hilarious


----------



## junker_man32 (Jan 2, 2010)

#1 is hentai, raise my warn level to 90 please


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> #1 is hentai, raise my warn level to 90 please



Just go.


----------



## junker_man32 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> junker_man32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still here for last 10 mins.....raise me!!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every online person that can ban you has been notified of you and you will get banned.

Good day to you, sir.


----------



## junker_man32 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> junker_man32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha..everyone yet im still here. i will die for ur sins cuz of U!

*Posts merged*

20 mins and counting since your first "i just told the admkin" i will be gone for UR SINS AND BE free


----------



## Cermage (Jan 2, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> wtf @ no cowboy bebop and FMP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bebop was pre-2000. 

school rumble enjoyable but to me has its own problems (school rumble z  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## junker_man32 (Jan 2, 2010)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 more post to 1000, u have much power son


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

junker_man32 said:
			
		

> 1 more post to 1000, u have much power son


You have much spam power. But not as much as me!


----------



## junker_man32 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> junker_man32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


may u be forgiven son! let this day (new years) be the day that junker_man forgave ur sins!!!! FREEBIRD


----------



## Jaems (Jan 2, 2010)

FLCL happens to be a favorite of mine, but this list still sucks.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 2, 2010)

interstellar 5555 should also be on there  >:3


----------



## Raika (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol, this list is SHIT. No KHR? Are you kidding me? And wtf is this FLCL? The only thing that I like about this list is that Bleach isn't in it.


----------



## X D D X (Jan 2, 2010)

FLCL is 1? I really don't agree with that...

Nice to see Gurren Lagann up there, should've been number 1 with all that other stuff in the top 10 being so high.

And no Bleach


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 2, 2010)

pokeman


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> pokeman


you wish.


----------



## Raika (Jan 2, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> pokeman


Digimon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gundam 00 didn't make it in... Wait, SEED made it but 00 did not? Blasphemy! W/e, I'm not gonna refer to this bullshit list anyway.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't refer to it too, KHR isn't in the list.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 2, 2010)

Only one I watched was Death Note....
Really loved that though, maybe I should start watching some more Anime...


----------



## Elritha (Jan 2, 2010)

Good to see Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex in the top 10. Some of the other high ranking ones I wouldn't agree with. :/


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 2, 2010)

waa my favorite generic shonen show didn't make it on to the list waa the list sucks


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2010)

*FLCL* is number one? There's hope for this list yet


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 2, 2010)

Where is bleach? (although I have to admit the anime was kinda sucky compared to the manga)
Where is Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo?
Where is Wolf's rain?
Where is To-Love Ru?
And why the HECK is Narutard- erm- Naruto in there? And only one place below Death Note?
For me, this is the least agreeable top 50 of anime that I've seen... EVAR!!!


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 2, 2010)

wheres Lain:serial experiments?
wheres card captor sakura?
wheres pocket MONSTERS!?


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 2, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Where is bleach? (although I have to admit the anime was kinda sucky compared to the manga)
> Where is Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo?
> Where is Wolf's rain?
> Where is To-Love Ru?


hope this is sarcasm...


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jan 2, 2010)

no Elfen Lied!?
no Pandora Hearts!?
no Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi!?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 2, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> I've watched 11 of those and another good 10 of those are on my to watch list.  Honestly though, I just can't agree with a lot of them.
> 
> *I will NEVER understand why Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann is so popular... 4th... are you kidding me!?*



Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann was pretty awesome IMO.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree with that.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 2, 2010)

I thought GL was awesome, but not #4 awesome.


----------



## X D D X (Jan 2, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Hmmm, perhaps I don't share the same enthusiasm for ever growing robots from sheer willpower.  But I know there aren't a lot of people that share my view regarding TTGL, and I respect that.  Similarly I know lots of people who hate Haruhi, while I think that show is awesome.


Poeple have very different tastes in anime, everyones opinon will be different. I agree with you about TTGL not being so great but then i'd disagree with you about Haruhi being good.


----------



## Hybridx24 (Jan 2, 2010)

FLCL is #1? FMA is #18? I don't care what kind of "taste" these people have, FMA should have at least been top 10-15.


----------



## webyugioh (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm glad that Macross Frontier made it high up, as it is truly one of the best Anime that not many people outside of Japan will see.


----------



## asdf (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm glad Code Geass got as high as it did. I really liked that anime. I'm surprised Lucky Star got that high, though. Most people criticize the anime and the people who watch it. And of course, Haruhi got really high up there. Not much of a shock, IMO.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 3, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> I'm glad Code Geass got as high as it did. I really liked that anime. I'm surprised Lucky Star got that high, though. Most people criticize the anime and the people who watch it. *And of course, Haruhi got really high up there. Not much of a shock, IMO.*


Not much of a shock in anyone's opinion.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jan 3, 2010)

LolMacrossFrontier. The animation was often great, while often unbearable. RANKA JETPACKS. Being in the top 10 is...... Mind blowing.

Oh also 



Spoiler



Nyan nyan nyan nyan nihao nyan gogeousu deresisasu decarucha




And Shinkai Makoto's works is in the top 5? I really enjoyed his works, but honestly, he did the same thing with small tweaks three times. He just got away with it by adding pretty wallpapers, which is what Bakemonogatari did.

Of course, there's tons of complaints about the list, but there's no point complaining about it anymore. I should just ignore every single animu thread on the temp. Not because of the list, but the people that post in them reminds me over and over again why I lost so much faith in humanity.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 3, 2010)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> And Shinkai Makoto's works is in the top 5? I really enjoyed his works, but honestly, he did the same thing with small tweaks three times. He just got away with it by adding pretty wallpapers, which is what Bakemonogatari did.




except shinkai's stuff is a hell of a lot prettier than whats in bakemono. though yeah, i don't think his "works" should be in the top 5.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 3, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amg vouch vouch! o:


----------

